# Chiu Hua Dancer 2016



## tnyr5 (May 12, 2016)

I can't wait! approx 500 days since it last bloomed.


----------



## phraggy (May 13, 2016)

Troy. Chui Hua dancer is my favourite multifloral ----if only I could get one in this part of the world ----if I could only get some decent multiflorals anywhere 
in Britain!!!! We have to wait until someone from the states or other parts of the world exhibits here, and it is not likely to be from over the pond!
Your spoiled!!

Ed


----------



## troy (May 13, 2016)

Phraggy it's tnyr not troy in this posting lol.. although mine is going to bloom as well, sorry to hear about the shortage of good paphs


----------



## phraggy (May 13, 2016)

troy said:


> Phraggy it's tnyr not troy in this posting lol.. although mine is going to bloom as well, sorry to hear about the shortage of good paphs



My apologies Tony.

Ed


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 13, 2016)

Congrats!
I love this kind of sight!

Although basically all of my "adult" Delrosi have been fooling me in the past two years or so.
Now they are doing it again to me! gr!!!!!


----------



## tnyr5 (May 13, 2016)

CHD is not cruel. Once you see the sheath, it's going to bloom.
I've got some other exciting things getting ready to bloom, too, so I might get to make a cross .


----------



## troy (May 13, 2016)

I've got some stuff blooming also a chd, kolosand, lyro blackhawk x roth, leucochilum, a chd x leucochilum would be the best cross


----------



## MorandiWine (May 13, 2016)

Chd x leuco ???? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (May 13, 2016)

Hahaha!!!! Lol....!!! I'm joking, I really don't plan on making any crosses


----------



## Ozpaph (May 13, 2016)

foetal


----------



## troy (May 13, 2016)

Foetal?


----------



## tnyr5 (May 13, 2016)

Nascent.


----------



## troy (May 13, 2016)

How about rungsiryanum x chd? chucknuckle lol...


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 6, 2016)

Won't be too much longer.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 21, 2016)

something to tide you over till the real pics come


----------



## Alex (Jun 21, 2016)

Beautiful. My favourite multi cross by far.


----------



## Brabantia (Jun 21, 2016)

Beautiful !


----------



## Gilda (Jun 21, 2016)

Sweet !!!! I just aquired one....hope it's nice as yours ! Did you see the bloom on yours when you bought it or get lucky ?


----------



## John M (Jun 21, 2016)

Wow! I want one so bad! It's a great cross! Congrats on this one blooming. Great colour and LOVE those petals!


----------



## Justin (Jun 21, 2016)

Nice


----------



## phraggy (Jun 21, 2016)

I have been after one of these for ages but cannot find a source in Europe. One of my favourite crosses---- beautiful.

Ed


----------



## Wendy (Jun 21, 2016)

Beautiful! I expect mine to start showing a sheath soon....at least I'm hoping.


----------



## MaryPientka (Jun 21, 2016)

This is gorgeous!


----------



## Denver (Jun 21, 2016)

Very nice. Do you grow this bright or fairly shaded? Your leaves are definitely a shade darker than on my CHD...


----------



## Silvan (Jun 21, 2016)

Gorgeous plant and flower. Your leaves are so pristine! :clap:
What is the LS? It looks compact.




Wendy said:


> Beautiful! I expect mine to start showing a sheath soon....at least I'm hoping.



I'm sure it will soon. Mine started and we got our plants around the same time


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 21, 2016)

The blooming growth is about 25in across. I must admit, it took me a while to figure this plant out. It wants conditions more like those for a mottled leaf paph than a multifloral. It HATES bright light and it can't handle being sprayed with anything. I grow it about 20in from a 2-bulb flourescent shop light with the bulbs overdriven to 55w each, feed it with 30-10-10 and only give it calcium once a month or so. Still, despite all the setbacks, I've managed to rebloom it in 1.5 years, so that's not too bad.


----------



## Gilda (Jun 21, 2016)

tnyr5 said:


> The blooming growth is about 25in across. I must admit, it took me a while to figure this plant out. It wants conditions more like those for a mottled leaf paph than a multifloral. It HATES bright light and it can't handle being sprayed with anything. I grow it about 20in from a 2-bulb flourescent shop light with the bulbs overdriven to 55w each, feed it with 30-10-10 and only give it calcium once a month or so. Still, despite all the setbacks, I've managed to rebloom it in 1.5 years, so that's not too bad.



Thanks for the cultural info ! I cheated and bought mine in bud ! Hoping mine doesn't take 500 + days to bloom again....I may not see that.


----------



## troy (Jun 21, 2016)

Dammit yours is blooming!! Mine started pushing up on a new growth now bigger than the oldest growth and stopped and started pushing up on the oldest growth???? Maybe I'll get 2? fingers crossed!! Yours looks great!!! Congrats!!


----------



## suzyquec (Jun 21, 2016)

I look at mine daily, but like a watched pot not boiling, no flower spike. Maybe I need to ignore it!

Susan


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2016)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2016)

You have a great plant!


----------



## JAB (Jun 22, 2016)

So my chi hua has two older growths (one bloomed last year), and I have two new growths coming in (one is growing faster then the other). The oldest leaves have started to yellow and look weak. Is this due to too much light? 
Everything else is looking great and she seems happy as can be otherwise. Just wondering what I should do about the yellowing leaves?


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 22, 2016)

okeull em off...:rollhappy:


----------



## phraggy (Jun 22, 2016)

JAB said:


> So my chi hua has two older growths (one bloomed last year), and I have two new growths coming in (one is growing faster then the other). The oldest leaves have started to yellow and look weak. Is this due to too much light?
> Everything else is looking great and she seems happy as can be otherwise. Just wondering what I should do about the yellowing leaves?



The newer growths are using the goodness out of the older leaves. i would leave them until they are ready to be removed easily.

Ed


----------



## JAB (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks Ed.
And Tnyr... I guess


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 23, 2016)

(That was my snarky way of saying you probably have nothing to worry about)


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 23, 2016)

You can't not like this cross.


----------



## JAB (Jun 23, 2016)

Tony
Come on now, that was not snarky  

I have to agree with Botany Boy! Great hybrid! Can't wait for mine to flower again.


----------



## MorandiWine (Jun 23, 2016)

Tony snarky.......nooooo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 25, 2016)

As promised, real pictures.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 25, 2016)

Those are the coolest petals ever, and I mean that.


----------



## JAB (Jun 25, 2016)

WOW! 
Acquired from whom again?


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 25, 2016)

I got this one from Little Brook Orchids, and, to answer Gilda's question from earlier, I didn't pick it out in bloom. I did, however use my voodoo metrics and calculations to try & pick the plant that would have the longest petals lol.


----------



## phraggy (Jun 25, 2016)

Just where can I get one???

Ed


----------



## Gilda (Jun 25, 2016)

tnyr5 said:


> I got this one from Little Brook Orchids, and, to answer Gilda's question from earlier, I didn't pick it out in bloom. I did, however use my voodoo metrics and calculations to try & pick the plant that would have the longest petals lol.



I'm taking you paph shopping with me next time !!!!!


----------



## OR.O (Jun 25, 2016)

my favorite cross ! great plant !


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 25, 2016)

phraggy said:


> Just where can I get one???
> 
> Ed



If you could get a sanderianum or sandy pollen to cross with your supardii, you could make Dragontale, which has similar twisty petals.


----------



## Justin (Jun 25, 2016)

Wow!!!


----------



## JAB (Jun 25, 2016)

My sanderanium has a new growth coming so hopefully .....


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 25, 2016)

At this point, I think I can call the dimensions. 
Largest flower: NS 7.8 x 36.3 dorsal 2.6, petals 33cm long. Anyone know of a longer-petaled clone?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 25, 2016)

:clap::drool::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Brabantia (Jun 26, 2016)

phraggy said:


> Troy. Chui Hua dancer is my favourite multifloral ----if only I could get one in this part of the world ----if I could only get some decent multiflorals anywhere
> in Britain!!!! We have to wait until someone from the states or other parts of the world exhibits here, and it is not likely to be from over the pond!
> Your spoiled!!
> 
> Ed


For Phraggy! Actualy It is one on eBay UK from Airplanefran. here.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 26, 2016)

Very nice Tony. How long are the petals? They are so busy its hard to follow one from the top to the bottom without jumping ship to another flower! Crazy petals just love this cross.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 26, 2016)

They range from 29 to 33cm


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 2, 2016)

Awarded today at National Capital.
Chiu Hua Dancer 'Wacky Worm' AM/AOS 88pts


----------



## AdamD (Jul 2, 2016)

Holy hell racking up the AM's today, eh?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 2, 2016)

tnyr5 said:


> Awarded today at National Capital.
> Chiu Hua Dancer 'Wacky Worm' AM/AOS 88pts



Congratulations! Good for you!!!


----------



## raymond (Jul 2, 2016)

very nice


----------



## Justin (Jul 3, 2016)

VERY well deserved!!!


----------



## phraggy (Aug 13, 2016)

Brabantia said:


> For Phraggy! Actualy It is one on eBay UK from Airplanefran. here.



Wouldn't touch this seller with a bargepole!!!!!

Ed


----------



## John M (Aug 13, 2016)

LOVE the flower! Congratulations on the high AM! But, "Wacky Worm"? Oh dear! What's wrong with something like "Rapunzel's Locks", or "Golden Ropes", or even just "George"? LOL!


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 13, 2016)

'Wacky worm' is a perfectly fitting and appropriate name for those playfully curled petals lol. When I started back with orchids, I decided that any awarded plants (other than fccs) would get funny names. It's my way of reminding myself that they are just plants.


----------



## Redtwist (Aug 14, 2016)

Absolutely my favourite multi hybrid (so far!). 
Tony, those fantastic photos of yours are fresh inspiration for me to try and save the dodgy one I just off ebay (never again!). I'm just hoping its anything like that if I salvage it and get it to flower one day.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 14, 2016)

You should post your awarded plant in the Awards thread -- More people will see it, I think.


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 16, 2016)

Maybe I'll do an end of year awards review.


----------



## MorandiWine (Aug 16, 2016)

Hahaha! Awards review, thats good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAB (Aug 16, 2016)

Tony
I like you approach! They are just plants in the end, and I am sure they could care less what us human's rate and award them LOL!


----------

